
How do developers promote open source projects? - eqcho4
https://arxiv.org/abs/1908.04219
======
ktpsns
Interesting topic, but the paper presentation looks weird to me. Most figures
don't show curves but a single value with error bars. Never have seen such a
way of presenting single data points. I don't see any advantage of presenting
these numbers (solely) in text.

I wonder at which journal this paper is going to be submitted (I am not a CS
guy so this is a honest question, no sarcasm here)

